# newmilford photo changed hands



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

New Milford Photo just changed owners and is renamed Transfer Paper Shack. I just made a huge order and have been waiting again forever. Now I am worried that knowing they were closing they purposefully took my cash and will leave me high and (broke) dry. My order was to be the final step to correct for double charging me for an order I made last year. To thank them for finally saying they were resolving the issue I told them to add a double order of blue grid to the free shipment. I hope I was not being naive and am not out of 450 bucks (in all). Is any one else expecting paper from them?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Larry B said:


> New Milford Photo just changed owners and is renamed Transfer Paper Shack. I just made a huge order and have been waiting again forever. Now I am worried that knowing they were closing they purposefully took my cash and will leave me high and (broke) dry. My order was to be the final step to correct for double charging me for an order I made last year. To thank them for finally saying they were resolving the issue I told them to add a double order of blue grid to the free shipment. I hope I was not being naive and am not out of 450 bucks (in all). Is any one else expecting paper from them?


man you are a glutton for punishment. what you've been through i would have never dealt with them again, even if they did change owners. -good luck man and stay away from those guys.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this is not the first time NMP has 'changed hands' and it seems that the end result is the same...same ole crappy service. Keep us posted...I am certainly not going to bite now


----------



## transfershack (May 12, 2011)

We assured that all open orders from nmp had shipped before we took over.
I had forwarded them your email the other day.

I will withhold my payments to them until this is cleared up.

Please email me preferred resolution at this time

I know all too well the nmp rep, its why we changed names after our purchase.

We don't intend to have the same rep


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

I emailed right away, called 4 times, no one still picked up or replied in any form whatsoever. Still no resolution from these guys.


----------



## Bloomers (May 14, 2011)

Hi Transfershack,
I ordered paper from New Milford on the 29th April. Total including postage to Australia was $148.98USD. Order included 
A4 50 Sheets Ironall Light $32.99
A4 50 Sheets Ironall Dark $87.99
John offered Paypal as the payment method, Paymenet was made to JLP Industries *ANGRY NERD. Since the payment on 29th April I have recieved no status of the order, other than a "Yes....", when I asked if it had been shipped. I have sent several emails to get the UPS tracking number, with no response. Can you please action this immediately, as this is impacting my small business.


----------



## Bloomers (May 14, 2011)

Transfershack,

Further to my last posy, I sent a complaint to your contact us from your website yesterday and have not heard anything back. Can you please action.


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you for getting Bob to finally send my order to me. I doubt if I would have ever seen any results if you guys at Transfer Paper Shack had not intervened to take care of me. I will place my first order with you guys an a couple of weeks. Looking forward to see how well you stand up to your new websites goal of revitalizing the business with a fresh start. Good luck and thank you for your time and effort to clear up the leftover business at New Milford Photo. T Shirt Guy 123 in Detroit !


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

To all you guys and gals who have been burned by New Milford Photo in the past. I want to give you a "heads up" that so far, the new owners "Transfer Paper Shack" have shown that they stand by their word. Bob had me strung along thinking I would never see any of my $400+ order after he closed his doors and sold to the new owners leaving business unfinished. The new owners at Transfer Paper Shack went 3 rounds at Bob to get me taken care of. They were very persistent and I am so thankful it paid off. My order just arrived to my doorstep. There can never be too many vendors to get our supplies from and especially not when they have competitive pricing and the better papers that we need the most. We live and we learn. To thank them I am definitely giving them a fair try to see how they do. Just pointing out that my beef was with NMP and not to be confused with "Transfer Paper Shack". They are starting off on a good foot ~ let's see if they keep it up! Larry The T-Shirt Guy123


----------



## Bloomers (May 14, 2011)

I hope to get the same service as I have not heard from them through the forum or via their website, when contacting them via contact us.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It always amazes me that folks will do business with a business that does not show where they are located.....Or hides behind a PMB at the local mailbox place....


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i don't think bloomers can agree with you larry b about the starting off on the right foot idea. sure i'll give a vendor a chance.....once. if you keep pouring money into the same money pit and keep getting burned then you have only yourself to blame. i wouldn't deal with them just from past reputation but that's just me.

and if you are part of a business that is tshirt related wouldn't you monitor the industry's number one online forum and answer your phone, email etc.? customer service has diverted more potential customers than anything else.


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

I understand what Miktoxic is saying and agree with the point. I bought from NMP from the beginning when it started with John LaPerch. So many times I received individual attention as a faithful regular and was regularly given great treatment and VERY large discounts for coming back constantly. The biggest drawback for me was that often I waited longer than I would at a top notch place like Coastal Business. The only time I got jammed up with either of the owners was when I ordered 13 x 19 papers, because they were almost never in stock. I adapted a habit of ordering well before I needed replacements so it would get here by the time I would be running out. I know this sounds like dumb business, but when I was first starting out the price break (20% off and free shipping) made a huge difference to me because I was able to get a foothold better with more competitive pricing on my product. It is also great when you buy from someone so long it becomes more than just business between you and them. I really liked John and he saved me a bucket load of money. I do feel wrong when I read forum members posting bad experiences with NMP it the last few years. We are a community and should at it's best show support (or NO support) when a vendor mistreats one of us. I am at heart an optimist and a cheapskate who always wants two things: to believe there is goodness in people and that if we fight to find it ~ there is always a better price for what we need to purchase if we look hard enough to find it. Believe me that when I order from Transfer Paper Shack, it will only be once if it ain't prompt and prefect. Otherwise I am a fool and deserve what I get.


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

I sent a message to Transfer Paper Shack to let them know that Bloomer still was not taken care of by Bob and they immediately replied back to me that they are calling bob about it right away and that he will be taken care of. Last week was these guys first week in business and there was (i'm sure) a daunting amount of last minute items to address to get get there own things in gear. Since that week they have been paying quicker attention to incoming messages and responding right away. I messaged bloomer to give him a heads up that they are working on it right now.


----------



## Bloomers (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Larry, you have gone above and beyond, I have contacted Transfershack. I will let you know how things progress. Bloomers


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

Any news from NMP or transfer paper shack about your order (bloomers) ?


----------



## Bloomers (May 14, 2011)

They were responsive at first, however I seem to have been caught between the old and the new. When Transferpaper were pushed to send the goods and provide a tracking ID, Tuesday last week, they have gone silent. Noting that they had stated they were going to send the goods and provide an ID. Almost 6 weeks since the order now and no resolution.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

wow. that place will never be reputable in my book.


----------



## Bloomers (May 14, 2011)

Hi Miktoxic,

Can you recommend a good retailer of heat transfer paper in the US. We are setting up a be-spoke t-shirt design company for kids in AUS and paper is expensive to source locally. We are after light and dark transfer paper, which will need to outwear a child. Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

first off you want to make sure you get the best paper. i like jet pro soft stretch (for inkjet) for lights. i tend to stay away from inkjet transfer paper for darks because of it's subpar results (images crack and peel after like 5 washes) and the big patch of plastic that it feels like when you wear a shirt with one applied.

here's who i use in the us:

Heat Transfer Paper for Inkjet Printers

if you are producing more than 20 of one design you should really look into getting plastisol transfers done. they are screenprinted onto a release paper and are as close as you can get to that form of printing doing transfers.

take a look at the preferred vendors list on the left side of the web page. i would contact any number of them and explain the problem you are having (also tell them you are a member of this forum) and they should be able to help you or point you in the right direction. -good luck!

edit: you should seriously think about getting a vinyl cutter, one with an optical eye registration system that will allow you to contour cut your transfer paper along the lines of any design. you don't want to be stuck doing designs in a box all the time.


----------



## Bloomers (May 14, 2011)

thanks miktoxic. Bloomer


----------



## CynicalBstrd (Jun 9, 2011)

I too am having problems with Transfer Paper Shack. And from reading this thread, mine is AFTER the changeover.

I ordered 250 sheets on May 24, $145 and change. Promotion said free shipping on all orders over $100 so I thought... great, save some bucks. Only, there was NO way to apply the free shipping code. OK, the two shipping methods they had were USPS and UPS with USPS being a few dollars less and a little faster... I chose that, wasn't too awful bad, $158 or so for the total order. I could live with that, no big deal. Got an 'order processed' email the next day with the 'new shipment' email just a little while later complete with tracking #. Wow... quick. Tracking # was from UPS, remember I chose USPS. No big deal... as long as it gets here... right? I kept checking the tracking # till finally on the 31st it said delivered... great! just in time! I get home and ask my wife, NO delivery, NO UPS... NOTHING. I get online, check the tracking # again still says delivered. click the 'proof of delivery' link, brings up a page showing it was delivered at 2:21 pm and left at the front door. maybe the wife missed it?? Nope, nothing there. maybe the dogs got it?? Nope, no dogs. Look again at the tracking page... and viola! I see WHY UPS never visited my house. It shows that the package WAS delivered at 2:21 pm, WAS left by the front door in ANOTHER city. I went back over all the details from the order to make sure I had my correct address... yes, I did.. and do. So why did UPS deliver it to another city?? NO clue. The Shack had my address correct, and so did I. So obviously this is the fault of UPS. BUT, that doesn't change the fact that I still have NOT received my order. I've emailed, I've used the 'contact us' button, I've called.... NOTHING. All I've asked them to do is figure out what went wrong with UPS and why. I've emailed proof... THEY have proof in the emails they've sent me with the tracking # and invoice. But I've not heard ( or read) the first word from them in regards to this. don't sound like starting off right to me at all.

ANd btw... the answering machine message you get when you call still says New Millford Photo.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

someone should call the BBB or some online rating service because this is ridiculous. i'd threaten small claims court and you could use all these posts as evidence.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 24, 2007)

FYI NMP has never changed hands! John Laperch aka Bob Schultz has always been the owner. New Milford Photo has so much bad press that all he has done is created a new site Transferpapershack.com You get the same service you have all come to know. Anyone can claim to be "Under New Ownership". The fact is you are always and have always been dealing with John Laperch. All you have to do is to google his name to find out what sort of a character this guy is.  John can be reached at (860) 946-4669 if you have any concerns about your money or your paper.


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

This could be a possibility, but as soon as the "new owners" got in, I googled the info which brought up an earlier company they ran which also had a complaint from an unhappy customer. That corporate name was registered and not NMP related. Also, when Bob finally sent my order it was purchased at T-ShirtSupplies and had thier logo and shrink wrap on it. If he still had his own company (and supplies), why would he purchase my order from a competitor for a higher retail price to send me? That would be a lot of zig-zagging to go through. The only thing that makes me suspicious though is that no one picks up the phone on call in orders. And that no name is given on the site for the "new owners". That does feel like something is being hidden.


----------



## transfershack (May 12, 2011)

No need to figure out all the conspiracies.

John LaPerch Started New Milford Photo. Lost his shirt being too nice to people. Screwed out of close to 50 grand on orders from people who are on this thread and board. Promised to pay and never did. Tried to maintain his integrity but failed horribly. End of day...can't screw people when you run credit cards. Anybody who didn't get good service...have charge backs and disputes at their disposal. So while it might seem he screwed people..the chargeback process protected anybody who needed recourse.

Any open issues he continues to try and resolve. No every complaint is valid but he tries.

Went personally bankrupt in 2009.

Came back with New Money Partner (Bob Schultz)...marginally better but still struggled. 

Gave up NMP in 2011. Created transferpapershack.com as entity to pay off his vendors. Has no personal stake anymore.

Items shipped from 2 vendors. He created the website and no more. Website run by his old distributors.

End of story.

any questions, open issues can be refereed to him at john[USER=2472]@LA[/USER]perch.com


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

TRANSFER PAPER SHACK (phone number/860-488-9195) is listed in the white pages under the name John M. LaPerch...knock me down with a FEATHER ! ! ! HEADS UP y'all - looks like this is the third part of a marathon of deception that has been going on for a decade or more. If any one get any more info on this keep posting, please.


----------



## transfershack (May 12, 2011)

No need to figure out all the conspiracies.

John LaPerch Started New Milford Photo. Lost his shirt being too nice to people. Screwed out of close to 50 grand on orders from people who are on this thread and board. Promised to pay and never did. Tried to maintain his integrity but failed horribly. End of day...can't screw people when you run credit cards. Anybody who didn't get good service...have charge backs and disputes at their disposal. So while it might seem he screwed people..the chargeback process protected anybody who needed recourse.

Any open issues he continues to try and resolve. No every complaint is valid but he tries.

Went personally bankrupt in 2009.

Came back with New Money Partner (Bob Schultz)...marginally better but still struggled. 

Gave up NMP in 2011. Created transferpapershack.com as entity to pay off his vendors. Has no personal stake anymore.

Items shipped from 2 vendors. He created the website and no more. Website run by his old distributors.

End of story.

any questions, open issues can be refereed to him at john[USER=2472]@LA[/USER]perch.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can you recommend a good retailer of heat transfer paper in the US


Please keep in mind that we have a list of reputable Preferred Vendors on this site. Many of them sell heat transfer paper and supplies and are located in the US: T-Shirt Forums Special Offers from T-Shirt Forums Preferred Vendors

Some of them even offer special discounts to T-ShirtForums members.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

No matter what is said if it smells like $h1t it must be $h1t. Buy from reliable and established vendors and you will not get screwed. You're going to pay more but in the end who cares, just so long as you can keep your customers coming back to you. You need to know what your costs are and price accordingly. Don't try to be the cheapest charge what you are worth....


----------



## CynicalBstrd (Jun 9, 2011)

TransferShack, I have a question. If he (John) has 'no personal stake anymore' in things, why give his personal email to clear up issues?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

transfershack said:


> No need to figure out all the conspiracies.
> 
> John LaPerch Started New Milford Photo. Lost his shirt being too nice to people. Screwed out of close to 50 grand on orders from people who are on this thread and board. Promised to pay and never did. Tried to maintain his integrity but failed horribly. End of day...can't screw people when you run credit cards. Anybody who didn't get good service...have charge backs and disputes at their disposal. So while it might seem he screwed people..the chargeback process protected anybody who needed recourse.
> 
> ...


so who are you?


----------



## transfershack (May 12, 2011)

john laperch...i committed to the vendors that i built the site for to clean up any old issues.


----------



## CynicalBstrd (Jun 9, 2011)

I emailed Mr. Laperch and he emailed back very promptly. He saw where things messed up and said he'd fix it. Even saw where UPS delivered the package to another city and asked me where it was.... so he KNOWS it wasn't delivered at the address given in the order. Even said UPS charged them for a different address (WHY???)........


BUT... That was two weeks ago and nothing has happened since. Still haven't received my order. Whatever they want to call themselves, NMP, Transfershack, J. Laperch Enterprises... it doesn't matter. They all mean the same....... STAY AWAY!


----------



## transfershack (May 12, 2011)

CynicalBstrd said:


> I emailed Mr. Laperch and he emailed back very promptly. He saw where things messed up and said he'd fix it. Even saw where UPS delivered the package to another city and asked me where it was.... so he KNOWS it wasn't delivered at the address given in the order. Even said UPS charged them for a different address (WHY???)........
> 
> 
> BUT... That was two weeks ago and nothing has happened since. Still haven't received my order. Whatever they want to call themselves, NMP, Transfershack, J. Laperch Enterprises... it doesn't matter. They all mean the same....... STAY AWAY!


See copy of order as placed by cynical bastard(attached)


He was contacted and updated the address to something else..how the f is that our problem? We got charged more for new delivery adddress.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You guys honestly should work this out privately (phone/email) between the parties involved. It's not something that should or needs to be solved in a public forum.


----------



## CynicalBstrd (Jun 9, 2011)

transfershack said:


> See copy of order as placed by cynical bastard(attached)
> 
> See UPS tracking.
> UPS: Tracking Information
> He was contacted and updated the address to something else..how the f is that our problem? We got charged more for new delivery adddress.



Can even see on YOUR copy of MY order where it was to be shipped USPS, not UPS. So why would I provide UPS with another address when I had asked for USPS shipping?


----------



## CynicalBstrd (Jun 9, 2011)

Rodney said:


> You guys honestly should work this out privately (phone/email) between the parties involved. It's not something that should or needs to be solved in a public forum.


Rodney, I agree. We should, and I thought we had when I actually GOT email or phone responses. I only updated my situation here to warn others. If this issue had been resolved, I would've let that be known as well. 

I have no intention of befouling anyone's, company or otherwise, reputation. Only to tell the truth as I know it. 

I'll ask again to have my personal information removed if it hasn't been already.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We should, and I thought we had when I actually GOT email or phone responses. I only updated my situation here to warn others.


At this point, I don't think we need to keep dragging it on though. Hopefully others will do their research before doing business with any company and make their own decisions from there.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 24, 2007)

Rodney said:


> At this point, I don't think we need to keep dragging it on though. Hopefully others will do their research before doing business with any company and make their own decisions from there.


I know that Rodney would like this to be a finished matter,and so would I, however if Mr. Laperch keeps conducting himself on a daily basis in the manner in which I have just today been treated to I think that people have the right to know..

Here is my latest interaction with John Laperch:

Gordo:
Hi John
Yes my paper arrived finally. However, there is only 400 sheets and your invoice states that there should be 500 sheets(see attached invoice) as you were replacing 100 sheets of paper that was faulty. Will you send me the other 100 sheets? 
Gord

john[USER=2472]@LA[/USER]perch.com to me

Gord as you are well aware…you said so yourself…I’m an a**hole…said so on the t shirt board…what do you think I’ll do…since ya know…I’m an a**hole

john

It doesn't seem like I am getting my 100 sheets of transfer paper that is owed to me. Transfer paper shack should be transfer paper hack if you ask me.


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

Gordo, I am not saying John LaPerch is right, but...after calling him an A****** publicly here on these pages do you really think you have a right to call him out when he sends you your current product but does not resupply you for paper you did not like? There is DEFINITELY a point that goes past business and becomes a personality exerting itself improperly here. Profanity has no place on these pages. Now with your reprinting again your personal message from LaPerch you have stepped into a grey area twice. Please Keep it civil.


----------



## transfershack (May 12, 2011)

Hey gord...how about telling people that you get the paper at less than cost for the last 4 years...and i'm the asshole.

Hey by the way...how about the free clicks i sent your way on your website hosting your ad...

and the reams of paper i sent for free when it was one day late...

Get real....

By the way...never got my free koozies...should i call the mounties?


----------



## Gordo (Feb 24, 2007)

Larry B said:


> Gordo, I am not saying John LaPerch is right, but...after calling him an A****** publicly here on these pages do you really think you have a right to call him out when he sends you your current product but does not resupply you for paper you did not like? There is DEFINITELY a point that goes past business and becomes a personality exerting itself improperly here. Profanity has no place on these pages. Now with your reprinting again your personal message from LaPerch you have stepped into a grey area twice. Please Keep it civil.


Where did I call him an A******? Only John used that language in an email to me. I do not see any profanity in my earlier post. The A***** you read in my post today is a quote from John. Not my words. If by my divulging the way he treats customers I have stepped into a grey area then I guess I have. 

As for the paper, it has nothing to do with paper I don't like. It was defective, and John PROMISED me a replacement. These are facts not a personality exerting itself, after sending me an invoice saying he had shipped the replacement, and then when my paper arrives, it is short the replacement, the comment I get from him is what you read earlier. I would say that his actions go past business and become a personality exerting itself improperly.


----------



## transfershack (May 12, 2011)

Send back the "bad" paper and we'll talk...where are my free koozies?...let me find the email you promised them


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread. Please handle it directly between the parties involved.


----------

